# Plastic on bottom of rabbit run, a good idea?



## 1357rabbitlover (Dec 27, 2011)

I have 4 rabbits that share a 12 foot by 10 foot run, but the 3 girls are big diggers.
At first we put wiring around the run but they managed to dig right under it and get out. I dont think its fair to put wiring on the floor of the run because it will hurt their feet, so i have put thick plastic on the bottom, they cannot dig out anymore which is good.

But is this okay for rabbits though?


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 27, 2011)

Do they still scratch but can't do any damage to the plastic? Do they still have something to dig on? If not, flatten a big cardboard box or 2, weight down the corners with rocks or whatever, & let them dig to their hearts' content. Besides keeping them occupied, it slightly reduces the number of times their front nails need trimming.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 27, 2011)

I cant picture what your run looks like but some people have to bury the sides of their runs a foot or 2 deep to help prevent bunnys from getting out and keep wildlife from digging their way in. 

as per the plastic it depends what kind, how slippery, etc.


----------



## Deif (Dec 27, 2011)

we have 3 8ft by 4ft runs outside as we have 6 rabbits that live in pairs i had slabs laid then put the runs on the slabs which is great for all weather and for cleaning but i also sectioned a part of the garden off so they can play and dig in the summer, be careful they dont slip on the plastic or it may crack in icy weather i do recommend concrete slabs tho xxx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 27, 2011)

Ours love cardboard and it's cheap to use and easy to replace.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 27, 2011)

You would get some wire and lay it under the dirt/grass. You would have to dig up the run around 6-12 inches (15-30cm), lay down the wire and attach it to the sides, then fill it back in. With this they can dig but cannot escape and it won't hurt their feet. 
With rabbits, you really need to bury the wire for the fencing deep as rabbits do dig a lot.


----------



## lagomorph (Dec 27, 2011)

We buried our fencing 2 ft deep and the rabbits cannot dig out. The 2 buns have a nice little burrow system within their 8 x 10 ft run (outside of a 5 x 8 ft indoor area within a barn). We turn the soil every spring and fall, destroying the old burrow so they can dig a new one. This prevents build up of filth and parasites and also gives them something to do with their time. They get to be rabbits, doing real rabbit things. It's a pretty neat system -- they love to sleep in the burrow, especially in summer to escape the heat.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, i did have wire underneath the run then had soil on top, but the weather is really bad here, and it rains alot so the soil got soggy and made the rabbits feet and bum wet and dirty. 

Yes, i have a two dog beds full of soil and hay for them to dig. So they can dig all the time.

Thanks for the advice. I will probably put some slabs down now!


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Dec 28, 2011)

How do you upload pictures on to here? 
im new to this site


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Dec 29, 2011)

http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums...9397477_2923686_1996702492_n.jpg?t=1325185798

This is the plastic on the bottom of the run..


----------

